# Proper bike for C&O commute



## bonebustr (Jul 21, 2008)

A little help here.

Starting to commute to work and some (5 of 15 miles each way) of my ride takes me on the C&O. Looking to change my bike as my full suspension MTB is a pig on the road and was considering a cyclocross bike. The problem is that with my suspension dialed to a stiff ride on my adjustable shocks I get rattled about pretty good on the trail and I am concerned that the cyclocross will be even worse. On the other hand, getting smoked by roadies with slicks is getting pretty old. I like to move at a good clip so the idea of a hybrid or hard tail MTB with an upright seating position isn't all that appealing. What do you all think? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

I have done a lot of riding on the C&O and my bike of choice is a cross bike with 35 mm semi slicks. I have ridden the complete towpath in 2 days on a number of occasions and had no problems with the ride being to rough, even at 100 a day. With only 5 miles on the towpath, I'm sure a cross bike would be fine.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I have done it on a single speed cheap junker, a cross bike, a road bike and parts on a mtn bike. A fixed gear sounds interesting (penny farthing!) but yes, a cross would be first choice but anything will work. Its dead flat and not so interesting after awhile. Bring bug juice, lots of bug juice


----------



## bonebustr (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks. i'm about to buy a cross so we'll see how it goes.


----------

